
Show HN: Get an email when your favorite director releases a movie - samteeeee
https://directoralerts.website/
======
luxurytent
Fun! I'd love if you provided groupings to make it easy to subscribe.

E.g. _Directors who make great Film Noir_

Obviously these are subjective but perhaps can be useful suggestions

~~~
samteeeee
I do believe that is possible with the TMDb API. I'll see if I can add that
feature at some point.

------
elcomet
That's fun ! I don't think i've ever needed something like this for major
directors (usually you hear about the movie months in advance / see trailers),
but it might be helpful for less famous ones.

Edit: I tried with two french directors I like, and there weren't in the
database (they are on TMDB though).

~~~
samteeeee
Please let me know their names, I'll make sure they're added!

~~~
elcomet
Yes ! I tried Cedric Klapisch and Antonin Baudry.

~~~
samteeeee
Cedric has been added, but I cannot find Antonin Baudry on TMDb...

~~~
elcomet
He's here: [https://www.themoviedb.org/person/2194514-antonin-
baudry](https://www.themoviedb.org/person/2194514-antonin-baudry)

------
Reubend
What a great project! I think it's wonderfully simple, and still very useful.

One bug: pasting into the list doesn't seem to trigger the auto suggest menu
until after a 2nd keystroke. So to add a director, I have to paste, and then
hit the delete key, and then finally click their name.

~~~
samteeeee
Glad you like it! Thanks for the note about pasting issues. I can see the
author of the tagging lib that I used is working on a fix for that:
[https://github.com/yairEO/tagify/issues/535](https://github.com/yairEO/tagify/issues/535)

------
nradov
This is great! Now I'll never miss another Alan Smithee film.

------
vassilevsky
Awesome! Subscribed to a few great directors.

But for some reason I cannot add Paul Verhoeven to the list. He's just not
there.

~~~
computerfriend
I was going to add him and David Cronenberg -- both oddly missing.

~~~
samteeeee
Cronenberg has now been added, thanks for the heads up!

